
Tiptoeing Through the Tundra - luu
https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/tiptoeing-through-tundra-2003-yukon-quest-traverse-1069668.html
======
ShinyCyril
If you enjoyed reading this account, Bikepacking.com has a wonderful
collection of trip summaries (as well as a nice bi-annual print edition).

I have the utmost respect for people that set out on ultra-endurance trips
like this. I love going on multi-day adventures by bike, but I definitely
couldn’t hack being so far away from civilisation / help and being utterly
dependent on your equipment and your own drive. Props to those that have what
it takes.

